# Consulta sobre Orcad Cadence 16.3



## cicloide2 (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun tutorial en español sobre Orcad Cadence 16.3, que me pueda pasar.
Mi problema radica en que no se como pasar de Capture al PCB edito. Hice un circuito sencillo para probar:
alimentacion,recistencia, led , tierra; pero no se como seguir hasta el PCB editor, cuales son los pasos a seguir para llegar a hacer el PCB. 

Gracias.


----------



## Serfiliflo (Feb 12, 2012)

La verdad no tengo idea, por que no he podido instalar el orcad en mi equipo, a lo que planteo ,mi pregunta: Como instalaste el Orcad? tienes win2-7 64 bits? Podrias ayudarme por favor... es un buen software, y a lo mejor instalandolo te ayuda a resolver tu problema...


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hola, sigue los pasos de este video presta mucha atencion y para el video cundo lo deses, cualquier cosa me preguntas.




, si no sale el video busca en google y pon descargar Orcad Cadence 16.3 esta dentro de las primeras 10 busquedas.

saludos


----------



## Serfiliflo (Feb 13, 2012)

Buen dia, tu video es muy especifico... gracias por haberme respondido... yo pense que esta version era igual a la 16.5 de arkanosant... lo que sucede es que en el lmtools me sale "Reread server filed", por eso no he podido instalarlo...


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Serfilifl, tutienes librerias que tengan lo FOOTPRIN incluidos? sino sabes crearlos?


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Y creo el el problema que todos tenemos con Cadence bajado de internet supuestamente full
 no es tal cosa pue las librerias tanto de lav16, 16.2, 16.3, 16.5 vienene sin los FOOTPRINT algo muy necesario para por ejemplo el que solo quiere hace PCB. (el proceso del pasaje del Capture al PCB editor no se completa por este motivo, en toces lo que estamos nececitando es un tutorial de como hacer footprint y agregarlo e los componentes de todas las librerias que si bienen incluidas en estas verciones.
Agradeceremos y hablo por todo aque que tenga este mismo problema una guia para poder solusinarlo y poder empezar a utilizar terrible herramienta para el tecnico, ing,o aficionado

Saludos cordiales, cicloide


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 19, 2012)

Veamos, yo utilizo el Orcad 10, y me estoy guiando con éste libro que os dejo. La versión 16 todavía no la he probado, pero supongo que será similar. En éste libro explica TODO, como crear footprint, componentes, como pasar de Capture a Layout, y muchas cosas más. Espero que os sirva, un saludo.

*LINK*


----------



## cicloide2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gracias, arrivaellobo boy a estudiar el material , por lo poco que he visto la v10 es muy similar a la sencilla y practia v9.2 que era la que y utilizaba  estas V16 son totalmente diferentes ya que no tienen Layout  ahora le llaman PCB editor, ni la opcion AUTO ECO que era la que te permitia colocar lo FOOTPRINT sin tener que selecionarlos, el viejito 9.2 era una ferrari (yo la utilice durante 10 años jamas un problema) estas v16 nececitan de mucha maquina que no tengo quisa trate de conceguir la v10 pues solo la nececito par hacer PCB (nada de cimulaciones) y como esta se ve tan parecida a la v9.2 tal ves empiece a trabajar rapidamente.

Nuevamente gracias y saludoe



Otra pregunta arrivaellobo, sabes como pudo bajar este libro puesolo me permite verl dede la web.

Gracias.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Feb 21, 2012)

No tengo ni idea cicloide2. Creo que existe un plugin para Mozilla Firefox para descargar libros de Google Books.

Un abrazo


----------

